# It is offical, the witch is going to run



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.startribune.com/587/story/949664.html

Did you hear that she crashed her vehicle?

.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The topic on this thread sucks! This is as stupid of a comment as I have read in the political forum and I have read a lot of stupid things. H20waterfowler, dumb comment!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

DJ
It's called the First Amendment.
Freedom of speech


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

DJ is right....that title is uncalled for.....freedom of speech or not.I can think of a lot of denigrating names to call the guy in office now.But what would that serve? :eyeroll:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> DJ is right....that title is uncalled for.....freedom of speech or not.I can think of a lot of denigrating names to call the guy in office now.But what would that serve? :eyeroll:


I have heard many names used when referring to GW. It's only now that we hear comments regarding the other side. It's amazing to see how the first amendment is untouchable when voicing dem. viewpoints but ok to restrict when it doesn't agree with them. My viewpoint: politician = scum. Call them what you like.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I dunno....

Reps bad mouth Dems, and Dems bad mouth Reps. It happens. Thicken your skin a lil.

Besides, I dont think shes a witch, I think shes a closet Lesbian....


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Well at least you know where I stand on that witch. I would have used a different letter, but figured an overzealous Mod would dete the topic then. And that is my view point of her. She is a ultra liberal after 1 thing--power. A sheep in wolves disguise. I am not fooled, I hope none of you do either. Remember she os FOR the ban of ALL guns of law abiding citizens.

So why can't the Dems put up candidates that are centrists, meaning their views reflect the MAJORITY of the people in this country?

You had an ultra lib in Scarry Kerry and ultra conserv in Bushy. The point is 80% of the country is NEITHER extreme. It was voting for --so who is the least objectionable? VS voting for, so who best reflects goals that the vast majority can agree about?

I think BOTH major parties are out of touch. I wish there was a REAL 3rd party and Centrists party that stood in the middle ground.

Try this on for size: A candidate that supports 2nd Amendment right, protects the environment, still has a sensible oil exploration policy, supports the military, cracks down on dead beat Dads AND Moms, does not want to interfear with Dr/woman decisions, has a safety net to help women get back on their feet by providing schooling for jobs skills so she can get off welfare, will raise taxes on the wealthiest 10% of the Americans to help pay down the national debt, etc...

I do not care if it was a he or a she, and white or black or hispanic, and what party they were with. But rather they had ideals and a vision that the vast majority of us in this country could say, yeah lets give this person support.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The news over the weekend really wasn't that Hillary is in the presidential race; the news is that the media treated it as such a stunning surprise. To listen to CNN on Saturday, you would have thought that nothing was going on anywhere else in the entire known world. Now was it just me, or did the mainstream media sound positively orgasmic over Clinton's announcement?

The New Hampshire primary is one year away -- unless they move it up. There is plenty of time to watch Hillary and tell you the stories you won't see in the mainstream media. Let's just cover the basics:

1)Hillary Clinton is vicious. There is absolutely nothing that she won't do to gain the political power she has been coveting for most of her life. She is a cold-blooded politician who will take no prisoners in her quest for the presidency.

2)Hillary Clinton heads the list of those who think that America is great because of its government.

3)Hillary Clinton believes that Americans get their rights from government. If you don't know why this is a dangerous attitude, you probably attended government schools.

4)Speaking of government schools, with Hillary Rodham you can forget the idea of school choice. The teacher's unions will continue to run the show.

5)Hillary holds our military is complete disdain. Remember, this is the woman who had U.S. Marines in their dress blue uniforms serving cheese and crackers to guests at White House functions. When her husband was president there were repeated stories that Hillary's White House staff showed deliberate rudeness to military personnel. In one story you've probably forgotten a Hillary aid in the White House once told a uniformed military office that "We don't talk to people in military uniforms in this office."

6)Hillary tried to implement a health care plan that would have made it a crime for you to use your own dollars to hire your own doctor.

Now think about that for a moment. How much else do you need to know?

She actually wanted to make it a crime for you to arrange for your own medical care outside of her great Hillarycare system using your own dollars. Picture this. You're sitting in a jail cell. Your cellmate is in there for bank robbery. He looks at you and says "So, what did you do?" You tell him "Oh ... I tried to hire a doctor with my own money to take care of a medical problem." That, my friends, is Hillary's America. uke:

7)Hillary Rodham is a disgrace to the institution of marriage. That relationship she has with Bill Clinton is no marriage at all. It is a political partnership entered into for the purpose of acquiring and maintaining political power. Nothing more.

Hillary has not only tolerated her "husband's" many trysts with other women, she has been actively engaged in, and sometimes led, the effort to destroy any of these women who dared to step forward to complain.

8) She is fundamentally dishonest ... almost pathologically dishonest. *Perhaps the greatest example of her innate dishonesty would be the saga of the Rose Law Firm billing records. The congress served a subpoena on Hillary for those records. She said that she did not have them. For two years she denied that those records were in her possession, and in fact suggested that they may not exist at all. Then, two years after the subpoena was served, those very records were found in her private living quarters at the White House. Not only were they found, but they had her fingerprints and handwriting all over them.

In other words .. she lied.*

9)Hillary Clinton is anti-individual. When discussing her socialized medicine plan with a group of Republican congressmen in 1993 Hillary said "We have to stop thinking of the individual and start thinking about what is best for society." :eyeroll:

No .. she's wrong. We have to start thinking about what it would be like to have a president who put the common good above individual rights. Hillary Rodham is part and parcel of the war on individualism.

A bit more about Hillary Rodham and your health care:

Now that Hillary Clinton is officially in the race, she is choosing health care as her signature issue. What a great idea...it worked so well before. By the way, anybody notice how it was warm and sunny out her office window in her videotaped announcement that she was running? Seems like that little piece of tape was recorded in advance. Many people have noticed, by the way. There's late word that the announcement was indeed taped in Washington last week. Maybe it's a fake tree in the window behind her. Who knows. But back to health care.

So what is Hillary's health care proposal going to be this time? Things didn't work out so well 13 years ago when she proposed a government takeover of the medical industry. Says Hillary "I will be introducing legislation to make quality, affordable health care available to every child in America." What does that mean? just covering children? It would seem so. Well, according to Hillary...anyone would be able to buy into her program. And just how much is all of this going to cost? *Naturally, no mention of the price tag. But suffice it to say that if Hillary Clinton becomes president of the United States, your earnings will be confiscated to pay for other people's health care. Just get used to the idea.*

And don't buy for a minute this routine that Hillary Clinton only jumped in because Barack Obama forced her to.

She has been planning this move for decades...and everything unfolding right now is part of that plan. It all goes back to when she was running things and wearing the pants in her husband's administration. Except now it's her turn.

*Heres one more thing that is really important maybe more important than everything above*

Know this. If Hillary Clinton becomes President Rodham, and if the Democrats increase their hold on power in the congress, this will be the last presidential election in which talk radio will play any significant part at all.

*It has become clear in the last few weeks that Democrats plan to destroy talk radio with the resurrection of the so-called "Fairness Doctrine."*

This is a big deal for both lefties like DJ and Ken and righties like me because no matter what your leanings are talk radio and the internet are the only means to get the truth about many things our crooks( Rs and Ds) in Washington are trying to pull over on us.

They can't risk the only conservative voices to once again expose them for what they are, elitists who believe we all are their serfs, to stupid to live our lives without their involvement and guidance! :******:

And make no mistake about it the republicans are just as bad in this respect if not worse because they acted like they were conservatives to trick us into voting for them then acted worse than Democrats when elected.. deceptive bastards

They get rid of talk radio ( and many republican politicians want that to happen also) the internet will be their next target.

Govt cannot stand to be exposed to the light of day


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Great post Bob!!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes very good post Bob.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Calling Hillary a witch is being to kind. This woman is below contempt. Watch her destroy Obama. He doesn't stand a chance with this black widow, she will eat him alive. If he doesn't have skeletons in his closet she will manufacture a scandal. If she could put a gun to Rush Limbaugh's and Sean Hannity's head she might miss, because she would be dancing for joy at the same time. There is no name you can call this woman that wouldn't elevate her in my mind. Satanic might come close to correct, and I am not name calling, I am serious. 
If you think I dislike her you have seen nothing. She will divide America like no other. It has been said in the past you either love Hillary or you hate her. This may be the most vicious campaign we have ever witnessed.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Of course Hillary is cunning, she is a woman. She will be a very strong candidate for the presidency and will be a match for anyone the republican party sends to do battle with her. Sorry boys, you can say all you want but she is not going to go away. Am I going to vote for her? Well time will tell, but after the last eight years???? Yes, she is the wife of Bill Clinton who was a pretty damn good president and go ahead and bring up a bunch of stupid comments about his marriage but his legacy as president is written and it is a hell of a lot better than your man, George W. Yes, Hillary is one smart woman and I'm sure that does scare you!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Plainsman, after George W "the great unifier" I can't believe you said this:



> She will divide America like no other.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

You better watch out, I think she's a guy. You better watch out i'm telling you why. Hillary Clinton's coming to town.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> Plainsman, after George W "the great unifier" I can't believe you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> > She will divide America like no other.


I wouldn't say George is my man, but I would say he didn't have a chance to unify. The democrats had no wish to cooperate, they were such sore loosers after the election. Look at our gal pal Nancy. She said that now we will be nonpartisan. So what does she do. They start legislation without even talking to the republicans. She has no wish to get along and unify. Do I blame her? Not really, the republicans were stupid to put a hand out to the democrats. They should have known that the democrats will just spit in it.

You have been hiding on another planet if you don't think Hillary will divide America. I can't believe anyone who calls themselves a sportsman would even consider voting for her. Surely you must have spent the last eight years on the back side of Mars.

Rooster what is it that she offers that would make you endanger your second amendment rights? I'm sincere, you must explain it to me.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Hillary Clintons Driver *

Hillary Clinton and her driver were cruising along a country road one evening when an ancient cow loomed in front of the car. The driver tried to avoid it but couldn't -- the aged bovine was struck and killed.

Hillary told her driver to go up to the farmhouse and explain to the owners what had happened. She stayed in the car making phone calls to lobbyists.

About an hour later the driver staggered back to the car with his clothes in disarray. He was holding a half-empty bottle of expensive wine in one hand, a rare, huge Cuban cigar in the other, and was smiling happily, smeared with lipstick.

"What happened to you," asked Hillary?

"Well," the driver replied, "the farmer gave me the cigar, his wife gave me the wine, and their beautiful twin daughters made mad passionate love to me!"

"My God, what did you tell them?" asked Hillary.

The driver replied, "I just stepped inside the door and said, I'm Hillary Clinton's driver and I've just killed the old cow. The rest happened so fast I couldn't stop it.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Gun control will not affect my hunting weapons. I don't believe any of those trumped up scare tactics that I continually read when it comes to gun control issues and many of the things such as how rotten Hillary Clinton is and how she wants to:

"implement a health care plan that would have made it a crime for you to use your own dollars to hire your own doctor."

This is just plain non-sense and if you believe this then there is nothing I can do to help you. Of course I'm not talking about, because Bob is a smart man! If Hillary was as bad as people would like you to believe she would not be the front runner in a bid for the presidency of the United States. Now George W was not supposed to be as bad as he eventually turned out to be but he did get a chance because that is the way a democracy works. You guys just keep telling yourselves how rotten Hillary is so you stay convinced! Me, I will just keep an open mind and see what the other choices are before I cast my vote.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

AMEN BOB!!!! I couldn't have said it better myself!!!

While I do agree with more conservative than liberal viewpoint, I do believe that GW is not a conservative but a moderate.

Now as for the Clintons.... I am very scared for our country if Hillary gets back into the Whitehouse. She is soooooo far out there, she will try to destroy the very foundation of our country. Sorry, but our forefathers wrote the constitution to PROTECT us from people like that! However, she does not have any repect for the law or constitution.

Think about this, she is very anti-gun... IF she can ban guns, she will!

And that is the first step to re-writing the constitution. Heck if we get rid of the Second Am, who needs the first, or the third????? Why are there presidential term limits???? Why is there separation of legislation/judicial/exec branches......

You may think that it can't happen,.... I guess I live too close to D.C. and hear more than some may. Maybe it's because I live in a state where Libs run the show and I've seen MD get worse and worse....


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

DJRooster said:


> Gun control will not affect my hunting weapons.


Just like it did not interfear with the Austrialian hunters.

I am sorry to say that you appear to be very niave...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Naive, not! Nor do I share your paranoia!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It is ONLY paranoia when nobody is planning to take them away from us. And they are planning to do just that. Why not dig a little deeper and look/investigate the legislation that the Witch has sponsored regarding gun control?

Sorry but us guys are not paraniod, we have seen the light at the end of the tunnel of what will happen if she is elected Pres and there is Dem controlled Senate and House. It is called all gun registration just like in Canada at the least. FYI CAnada's violence rate went UP after the mandatory gun reg. Same in Austrialia when all repeating long guns were banned, meaning all pumps, semi auto shotguns and rifles were banned, and the murdrer/agravated assault rate sky rocketted as the criminals knew the law abiding citizens no longer had guns for the most part.

So tell me aall bout how we all are so paraniod. :roll:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

DJ...

Ok... I save you some time.... Just ship your guns to me, I'll provide a FFl address. That way you don't have to wait for Hillary to take them from you.

The libs/anti-gunners take small steps that LOOK innocent, but it's just part of their plan. Lets use NJ as an example..... years ago they wanted mandatory registration, sounds ok, right???? Well.... then they banned certain firearms...AND GUESS WHAT, THEY HAD A LIST OF LEGALLY OWNED FIREARMS (when they bought them) AND WHO HAD THEM!! They could either turn them over (with no $ compensation) or be a felon!

I will admit that the gun grabbers in Jersey slowed down, but what's done is done. The Anti's are WILLING to play a slow game!!!

In MD, the anti's (in an effort to thwart crime,...yeah right!) passed a law that we (law abiding citizens) *can only buy one *restricted (HANDGUN and certain long guns) per month! The next step will be to enlarge that list,... then change from one a month to one every 90 days..... Then they'll try registration, then banned....then we are felons..

Anyone who think that our 2nd Amend rights are not at jepardy needs to take their head out of the sand and wake up.

A few years agon, my wife wanted to move to CA. If I move to CA, I automatically become a felon because of ONE firearm that I LEGALLY own on MD.... I told her that I'd miss her....and I'd help pack her stuff.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I don't believe any of those trumped up scare tactics that I continually read when it comes to gun control issues and many of the things such as how rotten Hillary Clinton is


Don't you believe it when it comes from her own mouth? Rooster, your in a state of denial, wake up and smell the roses. You have closed your mind.



> If Hillary was as bad as people would like you to believe she would not be the front runner in a bid for the presidency of the United States.


Are you kidding, only 51 percent of democrats polled want us to win in Iraq. The rest would vote for the devil if he apposed republicans.



> Me, I will just keep an open mind


I think your mind is closed Rooster. Your going to like Hillary because she is liberal, no matter what people say, no matter what she says, no matter the evidence. If you kept up with any of the news since 1993 you know Hillary is vehemently anti firearms.



> what the other choices are before I cast my vote.


Excluding the nut cases in Cuba, Russia, Afghanistan etc. could we do worse?

Have people forgotten her anti firearms stand?
Have they forgotten that they had the FBI investigate nearly 2000 people they thought apposed them? Not terrorists either. 
Have we forgotten the Rose Law Firm incident?
Have we forgotten Whitewater?

This woman has so much baggage, yet the liberals worship her. :eyeroll:

Rooster, if you don't think Hillary divides people just look at the passion in the posts in this thread. Even the media says you hate her or you love her. People will be ready to march in the streets if she wins the democratic nomination.

Those who think Hillary is not anti second amendment are ignorant by choice. If you look just a little bit the truth is before your eyes. Look at her voting record. I don't have the internet address, but I believe the voting record is available. Can anyone find that?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

It seems the majority of people think Hillary is just a liberal. I tend to disagree I think she is more of a socialist, maybe leaning towards communism. People in this country need to wake up now, because tomorrow maybe to late.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Hilary believes that government should make the decisions because "we know what's best for you."

Does anyone understand what personal freedom is anymore? I would like to be able to make choices with my life instead of having big brother tell me what is best for me. Things like socialized medicine, gun control, no-smoking in a private business, I could go on and on but why bother.

Why doesn't anyone understand that you cannot maintain personal freedom when the government starts making choices for you? It all starts a slippery slope.

Has anyone paid attention to Venezuela with Chavez in control?

Has anyone ever read "The Road to Serfdom" by Freidrich Hayek? How about "Capitalism and Freedom" by Milton Friedman. A nobel prize winner by the way, who writes in a manner that anyone can understand. For the price of a 12 pack of beer you can take a ride in some of the most brilliant minds in history. Yet, people are too lazy to do it.

I can't even begin to understand how ignorant and lazy people are in this country and how they can't see the slow painful death of what made this country so great.

When there are no incentives left for those who want to work hard and improve their lot in life we will all be equally poor. Hilary is one of many who would like to take away the incentives so we all have to suck off the government tit.

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

DJ said


> "implement a health care plan that would have made it a crime for you to use your own dollars to hire your own doctor."
> 
> This is just plain non-sense and if you believe this then there is nothing I can do to help you. Of course I'm not talking about, because Bob is a smart man


DJ you are wrong about this, you ought to realize by now I actually like reading about dry crap like this :wink: .

Her plan had specifically outlined fines of up to $10,000.00. For anyone that offer money to private doctors in order to go outside the heath care system her and Ira magaziner designed among others.

Why would they do that you might wonder?? 
( I know you would'nt take the time to read it so I'll tell you)

THEY KNEW THEIR PLAN WOULD FOSTER RATIONING OF HEALTH CARE JUST LIKE SIMILAR PLANS IN CANADA AN GREAT BRITIAN DO.

In these countries you have to wait in line months for critical services like cat scans, months mean life or death to cancer patients for example. Hillary was going to make damn sure those bad rich people didn't "cut in line".

There is no rationing in our current system, and no one is turned away thats federal law!

It was a very bad idea, our heath care system isn't perfect nothing is perfect, but it is the best one in the world and adn the proof is everyone from other parts of the world that can afford to, comes here for treatment.

Hillary is a socialist, make no mistake about it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "implement a health care plan that would have made it a crime for you to use your own dollars to hire your own doctor."
> 
> This is just plain non-sense and if you believe this then there is nothing I can do to help you.


I thought everyone knew this. Rooster, your statement would appear you want to mislead people or make light of facts to protect Hillary. My kids were young when all this happened and they remember it. Come on Rooster fess up. 
To many people don't take voting serious. They should vote for the best person, not just any liberal, or any conservative. Were all Americans and this isn't a football game of us against them. It should be us for us. If your going to vote you owe it to society to be more informed.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Great post Bob!!!





> Yes very good post Bob





> AMEN BOB!!!! I couldn't have said it better myself!!!


Bob, your post was copied and posted almost verbatim from this site: http://boortz.com/nuze/200701/01222007.html.

Unless you are really Neal Boortz and operating under "Bobm", I suggest that you provide proper credit for "your" ideas and thoughts. This is not the first time that people have called you on your "copy and paste" method of discussing political ideas.

I have enjoyed the political discussions that we have had, and I respect your views. However, I would like to know how many of your posts that I have read are your thoughts and how many have been "borrowed" from others.

Back to Hillary, I don't think that she has wide enough support to win the election. However, having her in the pack of candidates will certainly force people to address certain issues.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Back to Hillary, I don't think that she has wide enough support to win the election. However, having her in the pack of candidates will certainly force people to address certain issues.


It's going to be a hard call isn't it BigDaddy? I know women who will vote for her just because she is a woman. I know men who will not vote for her just because she is a woman. I know men who will vote for her just because she is a woman, and I know women who will not vote for her just because she is a woman. The same is true with "just because she is a democrat, or liberal". What a bunch of ding bats, would it kill them to vote for who will stand for the principles they agree with.

The things that confuse me are things like anyone who owns a firearm voting for Hillary, or for that matter anyone in favor of more firearms control. I find it ironic that liberals are easy on crime, but want to outlaw firearms. We would need no further firearms restrictions if the liberals wouldn't cry every time we want to punish a criminal. In other words enforce the laws that are currently on the books.

Perhaps one of the biggest reasons I would not want to see Hillary in is this: if you think Bush divided the nation you haven't seen anything yet.

I heard someone say the other day that Hillary would take care of Obama in a heartbeat, and make it look like the republicans did it. I'll give her credit for being a sly old battle axe. Today they were talking about the story that Obama was educated in a semi radical Islamic school. The media first thought this came from republicans, but today it looks like it came from Hillary's camp.

One good thing about Hillary she will keep my retirement from being dull. The next two years should be busy ones for moderators. Can you imagine if some of those who have been booted over politics were here for the next election? I hope members of the site can respect one another for that long. She will certainly divide us politically. After people nearly daily called Bush a liar (yup and Hillary a witch) I know I can't ask you to respect the candidates, (I can't do that myself) but I can ask that we all try our best to respect each other. This is going to get hot.


----------

